# A dead deer in my pond!



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

The ice just melted off this weekend in the snowbelt. I had noticed in late January that there were some tracks through the thin ice on my pond. I wasn't concerned because it was next to open water that went to the bank. I just figured that the deer swam out. Well today i could see something rising to the top in the old lilly pad growth. It was the same place i saw the tracks. At first i thought it could be an old basketball that my labs carry around. I threw a stick by it to get the dogs to chase, they bumped it and it moved like a deer carcass. Its pretty far out and bloating. It is also in an area that it will not drift to shore. Should i take a 22 and shoot the bloated area hoping it will sink or try to drag it out some how? It is in a tough area to get to. Also if i leave it in there as it warms up will it decay and cause a scum on the water. The dogs would smell great after thier daily swim. Water depth in that area is only 6 feet! What should i do?

Thanks John


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

i dont no what you should do but that surely is not a site to see
YUCK


----------



## ss minnow (Aug 11, 2005)

I would consider digging a hole first, drag it out and bury it. Do this while it is cold to reduce the smell as much as possible. Sounds like a grappling hook, rope and 3 of your closest friends might be in order. My opinion.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i would not leave it . it may poison your pond especially for your labs if the pond is on the small size.


----------



## Saildog (Aug 2, 2004)

Definitely get it out of there ASAP. That's a real health hazard you got brewing. I would leave it bloated so that it floats and as Minnow mentioned, get a rope around it somehow. Use the truck and drag it out. If you bury it, get the hole good and deep so that dogs (or wild animals) won't dig it up. If not you might just have the gift that keeps on giving...


----------



## MAKtackle (Mar 29, 2005)

Braided line and a BIG treble hook will work, and you get to practice your casting. Just remember when you miss reel in fast to avoid snagging on the bottom.


----------



## Jason6644 (Mar 14, 2005)

place something over top of the area you buried it in. This will keep not only your dogs from digging it up, but anything else interested. 

J


----------



## Budster (Feb 14, 2006)

I have a pond and if it were me, I would get it out of the water. Depending on the size of your pond, that decay will raise the bacteria level. Your Labs will go after it for sure. I know mine would. Your township/city may have a method of discarding it. Its worth a shot.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

i had have a couple of small animale found in my pond but i did see a turky in a river while stelhead fishing. tigger that has to be gross expecially after u shot it with a 22 but thats what i waws thinking u should of done did it pop lol


----------



## Rod&Reel (Jun 4, 2005)

Just wondering why bury it? Why not drag it out into the woods and let the local wild life finish it off. Just wondering. I aint never had this issue come up for me, so I may be missing some serious issues here with my suggestion, but you would be feeding the animals and not just wasting it.


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

Call your local city office and ask if they would be able to pick it up. They have to pick them up off the road so if get it out of the pond they may take it for you. I think they take them to the furnace and burn them. Might be worth a phone call. Maybe the D.O.W. would be able to help as well. S


----------



## DHR (Apr 11, 2004)

call the DNR or game warden to remove it
It's their deer you know!!!!


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks everybody you made it easy to decide. I'm going to call our city hall and ask them about it. I didn't think about that. It is getting bigger as it's bloating. Tomarrow either way it's coming out!

Thanks John


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Well I kept delaying the removal and today I decided to do it. I got some braided line and a musky rod along with a treble hook. I managed to snag it and after several angles i got it to shore. At first it looked like a yearling then it hit me, It was a yellow lab mix dog. As the owner of two great black labs I was instantly saddened. About 2 months ago a father and daughter stopped by while I was plowing the driveway. The little girl (around six years old) said to me "my dog is lost have you seen it - I miss him" They gave me a description and I said that I would keep an eye out for him. The dog matches the description. No collar was on the dog. Tomarrow I will go to the house and tell them. It won't be a good night sleep. I thought of not saying anything but if I was on the other side of this I would want to know. I will tell the father and he can take it from there. The dog is no shape to be seen. Wish me luck.


----------



## ss minnow (Aug 11, 2005)

Oh man Tigger. That sucks. Just plain sucks. Good luck dude, there was nothing you could have done. I give you credit for doing what seems to be the right thing.. Sorry Tigger.


----------



## MAKtackle (Mar 29, 2005)

Damn....a dog.... if I knew that I would have told you to hire somebody. Although I'm glad my idea worked for you.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

that is sad


----------



## dday (Apr 7, 2004)

what a horrible discovery. Hopefully that father will be gracious for the truth... best of luck man....
dday


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

That blows, I'm glad it is you dealing with that and not me.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

i feel like throwing up just trying to imagen it blaaaaat


----------



## Rod&Reel (Jun 4, 2005)

peple of the perch said:


> i feel like throwing up just trying to imagen it blaaaaat


Just think of a Thanksgiving day parade and a giant bloated balloon dog.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

now their goes thanks giving lol


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

I chickened out tonight. I talked to the neighbor across the street and she told me they have 5 kids that age from 6 years old to 14. They were all playing in the front yard as I slowed down. They looked at me as I came to a stop and started to turn in. I felt bad for the car behind me that almost rear-ended me. I'll get the deed done. It will be a timing thing. I see him outside alot. I might try one more time tonight.


----------



## Juls (Apr 12, 2004)

TIGGER said:


> I chickened out tonight. I talked to the neighbor across the street and she told me they have 5 kids that age from 6 years old to 14. They were all playing in the front yard as I slowed down. They looked at me as I came to a stop and started to turn in. I felt bad for the car behind me that almost rear-ended me. I'll get the deed done. It will be a timing thing. I see him outside alot. I might try one more time tonight.


Well? Did you finally give the family the bad news? I would hate to be in your shoes, but they really need to know what happened to their pet.
It was a "natural accident", and nothing anyone could have done...especially you!
If they get another dog, maybe they will take better care, and not let it run around the neighborhood off a leash.

Sorry you had to experience this...it's very sad. 

Juls


----------



## Rod&Reel (Jun 4, 2005)

If it is the country, I could see why they let the dog run free. I know if I lived in the country, I wouldn't lock my dog up on a leash. I also would kinda not want to tell. I would rather them just think their dog ran away and is still alive surviving in the woods somewhere (this is mainly for the kids sake). But at the same time I would want to tell them like you do. Like Juls said, did you tell them yet?


----------



## noboatdave (May 5, 2004)

Why would you let your dog run free? Could you gaurentee that it would stay on your property?


----------



## Rod&Reel (Jun 4, 2005)

noboatdave said:


> Why would you let your dog run free? Could you gaurentee that it would stay on your property?


Yes a little thing called a invisible fence. But I wouldn't try and keep it on my land. Most country folk I know don't mind a dog running their land as long as it is friendly and doesn't try to eat their live stock.


----------



## Juls (Apr 12, 2004)

Rod&Reel said:


> If it is the country, I could see why they let the dog run free. I know if I lived in the country, I wouldn't lock my dog up on a leash.


I can understand that too...but, the country also has country roads, where a dog could end up under the wheels of a vehicle...not a pretty sight either. Best to "fence" the yard someway, and keep the dog on the owner's property. I guess being the owner of two dogs myself, I just can't see myself ever letting my dogs out of my sight for one second. I would be devistated if something ever happened to them, that I could have prevented.
That's just me though....
Please understand that I am not judging the family of that poor dog, as I understand that accidents do happen, and it could be that the dog just "got away" from one of the kids while they were playing with it.

It's just a sad ending for all involved.

Juls


----------



## Rod&Reel (Jun 4, 2005)

I see your point about the road. I guess it all depends on the setting. I am thinking of my uncles house. He lets his run free, but also doesn't have much traffic out there. So I wasn't really thinking about the roads. But yea, I guess I would have a fence if I had a semi busy road near by.


----------



## Jason6644 (Mar 14, 2005)

Out where i live, everyone lets theirs run free. We had this one dog, named peabody, that was kind of like the neighborhood dog, when i was in middle school, he used to hang out with me at the bus stop every morning, and would be right there when i got off at night. The funny thing was, he wasn't even our dog. But like it was stated before, the dog must be gentle and good around all types of people, otherwise a lawsuit could come about.

J


----------



## NORTHCOASTBASSER (May 10, 2004)

Tigger,
Don't doubt that your doing the right thing, by telling the Father where the dog ended up... Though it wont be easy, but like you said, "if you were in their shoes" wouldn't you want to know.... Good Luck!!!! Keep trying!!!


----------



## shuvlhed1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Having grown up in the country, I have seen my fair share of dogs run down in the street. Then there was also a few incidents of peoples' dogs forming roaming packs, one of which attacked and killed the small dog across the street in its own front yard. Judging by some of the noises you could hear at night, that wasn't the only animal killed by a pack of dogs. 
Just because you have few acres doesn't mean all your neighbors want your dog running loose through the neighborhood. Train it, put it on a leash, or put up a fence.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Well tonight it happened, I told them. We decided to go out and get some groceries around 8:00. As we started on our way and the fella pulled in his driveway before us. I turned in and got out. I asked him if his dog had returned and with excited tone said "no". Right then it hit me what i was about to do. I told him the story. By the end of it every person in the house was outside. The oldest son was the last out. My guess he is around 17. It was his personal dog. He went to his knees. There was not a dry eye there including mine. He asked if would take him there right away and I said yes. There was still the hope the dog was not his but after examination it was. I got a tarp and we carried it out to his truck. The whole family thanked me for telling them. I wish i could back the hands of time to be there when the dog came through but we can't.
A dog is trully a man's best friend. They don't care if we are happy or sad. They are always happy to see us. They are just happy to get even the smallest tidbit of effection. All they give us return is unconditional love back! I am going to lay on the floor between my two black labs.


----------



## ss minnow (Aug 11, 2005)

Aaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## NORTHCOASTBASSER (May 10, 2004)

Now some closure is givin, to obviously, a very loving family.. Sorry to hear of the tears. But now then can move on... I'm hugging my Lab as soon as I get home (he's always there waiting for me to hug him) !!!


----------



## BIGDAWG (Apr 17, 2004)

A terrible situation, but you are a stand up guy....Thanks for doing the right thing...  BD


----------



## Juls (Apr 12, 2004)

Glad you don't have to carry that burden anymore, and the family can find closure too. Thanks for doing the right thing.

Juls


----------

